#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Pequeno provedor

## Guerreiro1

Pessoal eu tenho uma internet via fibra de 60 Mega em meu apartamento. Quero enviar via radio pra 3 casas que ficam mais ou menos 300 metros de distancia de onde moro. A visada é livre.

Qual Nanostation devo usar pra enviar esse sinal?
E qual deve ter na casa de quem vai receber?

----------


## lllpato

Como algo simples, usa uma NanoStation M5 como AP e 3 NanoStation Loco M5 como Estação, eu colocaria um Mikrotik tipo rb750 antes da M5 para fazer gerenciamento, se não coloca tudo em bridge e já era

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Alguns anos atrás, achava coisa de doido colocar uma rede em bridge. Vou contar minha experiência.
Durante uns três anos a cada seis meses ou meno tinha de comprar um roteador; funcionava mil maravilhas durante 90 dias, depois perdia rendimento e nem cooler resolvia. Colocava um novo, 90 dias mesma coisa e no terceiro idem por fim coloquei o primeiro e comecei fazendo rotação de APs a cada 60 ou 90 dias mas uns pifaram no caminho.

Comprei um 3Com( HP ), disgraça foi achar literatura sobre ele por que o manual está em mandarin, em inglês muito confuso e em português pior ainda; descobri que possui os mesmos recursos da Cisco, e quem conhece teve pouco interesse em me ajudar mesmo pagando. Já que ninguém quer me ajudar, vou eu mesmo lutar e venci; não difere muito dos Cisco, D-Link, Intelbrás, Mikrotik, Ubiquiti e até mesmo dos roteadores comuns para uma rede de um pequeno comércio.
Meus wireless estão em bridge, mas o router funciona melhor em rede estática, vez que é ele que faz autenticação na WAN( DSL, USB ou ADSL-2).

Guerreiro1, não sei se vai ou não compartilhar. Acho que o risco não vale a penha, uma vez que mensalidade das internet estão cada vez mais acessíveis além de arrumar encrenca com diversas esferas( município, estado, união, judiciário, civil, meio ambiente etc).Se tem um provedor de serviços legalmente constituído, não tem do que se preocupar mas precisa notificar a Anatel do AP e cópia de autorização do condomínio se possível.
Monto rede de telefonia rural e internet se for o caso, desde que esteja dentro de uma mesma propriedade. Muitos aqui na região desde que pague não estão nem aí, alguns já vieram chorando como se eu fosse o responsável.

Prefeitura( mais ou menos 2006) deu acesso a internet para todos os lares. Tinha apenas um provedor e com 200 KB, prefeitura dava 300 KB, rapidamente a rede não suportou, veio um terceiro com 1 MB e 5 MB e a quarta empresa com até 3 MB isso há 6 anos atrás. 
Hoje são 7 provedores de serviços, 5 operadoras de celular( 3G e 4G) e plataforma de clientes cada vez maior.
Prefeitura foi a grande responsável pela internet aqui, uma vez em sua casa ninguém quer ficar sem ela principalmente nos dias de hoje. muitos riem quando falo isso. ANATEL nunca veio para lacrar a estação, e quem "dividia"raramente ficou por mais de dois anos.

----------


## dfherba

Sou engenheiro eletricista e de telecomunicação.

Estou disponível para Responsável Técnico do seguintes Estados; SP, RS, MG, ES e RJ.

Contato
Nome; Diego Fragoso
WhatsApp 21 98755-5111

----------

